# Prebozzio c'è!



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

... ho appena finito di prendere tutto il necessario e mi sono trasferito in fretta e furia! Mi piace questa nuova casa 

Essere Junior Member mi commuove: non ero così piccolo da tanti anni


----------



## bmb (30 Agosto 2012)




----------



## prebozzio (30 Agosto 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


>



Se avessi potuto ti avrei messo +1, ma mi mancano ancora 48 messaggi per poterlo fare (millemilamessaggidascrivere mode ON  )

(scherzo, ho letto il regolamento sull'uso dei +1  )


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2012)

Benvenuto preb


----------



## herbertkilpin (30 Agosto 2012)

ciao preb!


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2012)

Ciao Preb


----------

